# planted 10g pics



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Here is an upated pic of my planted 10g community tank. I had to take out the hairgrass, and original stem plants, because I planted too lightly in the beginning. 
The Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata 'Cuba' has been in the tank for a month now, and is doing better than I expected. It is sending shoots all over the place.. I will be using this plant for over half of the background if it lets me








The anacharis is temporary, and will come out just as soon as the rotundafolia grows out, which should be very soon








comments, suggestions welcome.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

very nice
is there any fish in there ???????


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks DR Green!

Yeah, there are 5 neons in there, soon to be 6-7.. I also have 5 ottocinclus cats, 6 amano shrimp, and 10 cherry shrimp.. My camera is kinda lousy, so you can't see them!


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

great job man :nod:


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I've a 10g planted tank just like yours, but not as nice. I've neons and cherry red shrimp. Great setup!
Are you running CO2 and using mineral suppliment? Also what kind of lighting?


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

camera isnt that bad is see a neon in pic 3...jk

great tank i would also like to know some more info about it.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

awsome! Just goes to show you you dont need a large tank to have a great aquascape.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks guys! I appreciate the comments!

Well, I had some Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil lying around, so I used it. Very cheap and good, just ugly.. lol
My next tank will have Soilmaster Select 'charcoal.' Much, much better looking, and actually cheaper than the Shultz. Just as good if not better too.
I have a 1x36w AHSupply bright kit, pressurized CO2 @ 1 bubble/5seconds. Glass CO2 diffusor.
Dosing is as follows:
Flourish comprehensive 1.5-2ml every other day. Chelated Fe mixed 1Tblsp/250ml distilled water 2ml same days as flourish.
Potassium Nitrate mixed 1tbsp/250 ml d. water 1.5-2ml on off days from micros. Mono Potassium Phosphate (same mix) .5ml same day as nitrate.
I have a micro hang on back filter, with tank filled to the top so no splashing, and I also use a tiny powerhead most of the day to blow the CO2 around and circulate nutrients more evenly.

Again, thanks for the comments!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Here is a list of plants in this tank for those who are interested. By color outline









Black: Hemianthus micranthemoides
Dark purple above black: Nymphoides sp. 'Taiwan'
Grey: Anacharis








Light purple, under grey: Micranthemum umbrosum
Orange under last one: Elatine triandra
Red: Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata 'Cuba'
Grey: Rotala rotundafolia
Blue: Hygrophila angustafolia


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I've been on a camera kick lately, have to post these new shots.. sry LOL


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice tank


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks for the comment, Nicky!

Here is a bit of progress..







I need to trim this thing!! 'Cuba' is a pretty big plant to use in a 10g, but I'm digging it, and not worried about that. The health of this plant is getting close to where it needs to be.

If anyone has rare/cool plants to trade, (only healthy plants please) I will have some of L. 'Cuba' soon. This is a hard to find plant, that tends to be kind of pricey.

The needs of this plant are--2.5wpg power compact lighting or more(mine has 3.6) lots of CO2, N03, & Fe. Regular amounts of everything else. Thanks for looking!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

oh, it likes softer water too..


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

any future plans for those plants?????

View attachment 86393









I also wanted to share this dancing avatar!!! lol


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi duende_df

Nice dancing avatar lol

I am going to sell off the overgrowth on aquabid if I can't find anyone to trade some rare/cool plants with me

That is my future plan









Also I'm rescaping it a tad this weekend.. it's quite overgrown


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

You lucky bastid, you finally got your hands on some L. Cuba







Hopefuly I'll have some soon.

Do you find that it likes to do the horrizontal/diagonal growth BS like most Ludwigia species do under higher light?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Gumby said:


> You lucky bastid, you finally got your hands on some L. Cuba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Gumby!

Nope, this stuff LOVES light! Most stems shoot right up to it! But the ones in the shade might bend a bit. I have a power head on that tank blowing them around quite a lot, I think that is why these stems appear bent








This plant doesn't like my 75g.. I have no idea why, but it curls up n dies literally in the tank..







The only reason I can think of why is the substrate, (flourite in 75, SAPS in 10g) but I am actually quite clueless as to why it thrives in the 10g other than that. I'm most likely wrong on that too..

What are you willing to trade me for a stem or 2 of this delecable plant?? LOL








I don't want to be stingy, but the bottoms are not doing well due to being in the 75 for too long. I'm going to trim and replant tomorrow, let me know if you would rather wait or trade soon..







nice to hear from ya!


----------

